# Hey all!



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 25, 2006)

Hey everyone! Nice site you got here  I see you're experienced people in karate, so I have a question that you will probably know: What are the requirements to become a Blue and Blue Green Belt at USSD? I have A test next monday, and I'm gonna either be a blue or blue green. Can someone help please?


----------



## Kacey (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

Being in TKD, I can't really help you with USSD ranks - sorry.  Have you asked your instructor or fellow students about the requirements?  Even within a particular style, requirements can vary - but unless you think you might be skipping a rank, you'll be testing for whatever rank is next in your style.


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 25, 2006)

Well, I'll give you he story. I started karate around 5 and ended around 8-9. I stopped at a Blue-Green belt (And I just started again a month ago), and now I'm testing to decide which one I should get between a white and a blue-green belt. My sensei says he have me a book with all the stuff we have to know, but it's nowhere to be found. Now I'm asking here because more experienced people lurk around and they probably know this stuff. If anyone has a website that could help me, that would be great!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 25, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> Hey everyone! Nice site you got here  I see you're experienced people in karate, so I have a question that you will probably know: What are the requirements to become a Blue and Blue Green Belt at USSD? I have A test next monday, and I'm gonna either be a blue or blue green. Can someone help please?


 
Required material to attain Blue Belt: 1-3 Pinan, 1 Kata, DMs 2-9, 12 and 18

Required material to attain Blue/Green: Add 2 Kata and DMs 10 and 15

In our school you would also need to know a certain number of kempo techniques and be to a certain level in sparring as well.


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 25, 2006)

I've only learned Pinan 1-2, Kata 1, I learned the DMs, but no one ever taught me Pinan 3 or Kata 2. They said I already knew everything to get a blue belt.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Dec 25, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> I've only learned Pinan 1-2, Kata 1, I learned the DMs, but no one ever taught me Pinan 3 or Kata 2. They said I already knew everything to get a blue belt.


 
Here's what is expected at our school to attain the listed belt ... 

White to attain Yellow: White Belt Kata (not listed in the manual); DM 6
Yellow to attain Orange: Pinan 1; DM 3 and 7
Orange to attain Purple: Pinan 2; Kata 1; DMs 2, 5 and 18
Purple to attain Blue: Pinan 3; DMs 4, 8, 9 and 12
Blue to attain Blue/Green: Kata 2; DMs 10 and 15

Although USSD claims to be a corporate environment so that there are common standards, in reality there are many differences between the schools, so your instructor may not require exactly what we do at our school. However, this is what is listed in the "Student Manual" as well.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 26, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## MJS (Dec 26, 2006)

First off, Welcome to Martial Talk!

As for your question.  You may want to post, if you already haven't in the Kenpo section.  There are a number of people there who could provide you with some feedback.  Considering you have just returned to training after what seems like an absence, it may be better to wait a while to test, rather than rush ahead, especially if you're not sure what you need to perform.  In addition, your instructor should be the one to decide what belt you're ready for.  In all my years, I've never come across an instructor that asked me what belt I wanted to test for.

Mike


----------



## Drac (Dec 26, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 26, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  I hope you get it all straightened out.


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 26, 2006)

MJS said:


> First off, Welcome to Martial Talk!
> 
> As for your question.  You may want to post, if you already haven't in the Kenpo section.  There are a number of people there who could provide you with some feedback.  Considering you have just returned to training after what seems like an absence, it may be better to wait a while to test, rather than rush ahead, especially if you're not sure what you need to perform.  In addition, your instructor should be the one to decide what belt you're ready for.  In all my years, *I've never come across an instructor that asked me what belt I wanted to test for.*
> 
> Mike


 

Thanks for the welcome all.  But what we're doing is testing for a belt betwen blue green and blue, not just blue-green or blue. And we've been training for a month, so I know most of the stuff. But there are these things called like, "Pine tree grows" and "Crouching Tiger" and there's a bunch of those. Are there another name for them (DMs?) and what are the ones I need to know up to a blue green belt?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 26, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> and what are the ones I need to know up to a blue green belt?


 
You will have to ask your instructor.  Each school has its own requirements.  Sometimes they vary only a little, and other times a lot.

Welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 26, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 29, 2006)

The only thing I would add to become blue/green is the 10 Point Blocking System, and half of the two man fist set is optional.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 29, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> Thanks for the welcome all.  But what we're doing is testing for a belt betwen blue green and blue, not just blue-green or blue. And we've been training for a month, so I know most of the stuff. But there are these things called like, "Pine tree grows" and "Crouching Tiger" and there's a bunch of those. Are there another name for them (DMs?) and what are the ones I need to know up to a blue green belt?


 

um, huh?  what kind of rank is that?  in all my years of shaolin kempo i have never heard of such a thing, even with ussd.  Um, those named things are called "Kempo Punch Techniques" and it varies from instructor to instructor and school to school.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Dec 29, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> Thanks for the welcome all.  But what we're doing is testing for a belt betwen blue green and blue, not just blue-green or blue. And we've been training for a month, so I know most of the stuff. But there are these things called like, "Pine tree grows" and "Crouching Tiger" and there's a bunch of those. Are there another name for them (DMs?) and what are the ones I need to know up to a blue green belt?




Villari's combo's is where they came from.Thats where mattera learned them from.Welcome.
www.villaristudios.com
www.villari.com


----------



## xTNVx NirVana (Dec 29, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> um, huh?  what kind of rank is that?  in all my years of shaolin kempo i have never heard of such a thing, even with ussd.  Um, those named things are called "Kempo Punch Techniques" and it varies from instructor to instructor and school to school.



I don't do shaolin kempo, I do American Kempo...Also, is there a place online where I can find out how to do the DMs?


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 29, 2006)

I thought you said you were with USSD.  USSD does not teach American Kenpo, they teach Shaolin Kempo Karate.


----------



## Carol (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!  :wavey:


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Dec 29, 2006)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> Hey everyone! Nice site you got here  I see you're experienced people in karate, so I have a question that you will probably know: What are the requirements to become a Blue and Blue Green Belt at USSD? I have A test next monday, and I'm gonna either be a blue or blue green. Can someone help please?


 


xTNVx NirVana said:


> Well, I'll give you he story. I started karate around 5 and ended around 8-9. I stopped at a Blue-Green belt (And I just started again a month ago), and now I'm testing to decide which one I should get between a white and a blue-green belt. My sensei says he have me a book with all the stuff we have to know, but it's nowhere to be found. Now I'm asking here because more experienced people lurk around and they probably know this stuff. If anyone has a website that could help me, that would be great!


 


xTNVx NirVana said:


> I've only learned Pinan 1-2, Kata 1, I learned the DMs, but no one ever taught me Pinan 3 or Kata 2. They said I already knew everything to get a blue belt.


 
What do you mean you don't study with USSD?  These are your quotes, are they not?  Is someone lying here?


----------



## Danjo (Jan 1, 2007)

xTNVx NirVana said:


> I don't do shaolin kempo, I do American Kempo...Also, is there a place online where I can find out how to do the DMs?


 
Is your instructor a break-off from USSD, still teaches the same material but calls it by the generic name "American Kempo"?

None of this answers the question of why you can't ask your instructor to show you the material again and test at a later date.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Jan 2, 2007)

It's amazing when you catch Nirvana in a lie...she/he never comes back...hmmmmmm


----------

